# Anavar and Winstrol



## Mr.No (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a chance of getting 50 tablets of Anavar (10mg each) and 50 tabs of Winstrol (25 mg each). I have been working out for several years, on and off, but I have never been on a cycle before. I'm 195lb and 6'. I was thinking of taking these two in the following order: 10mg of Anavar 2 times a day (morning and night) and 25mg of Winstrol once a day. I would only take Winstrol on the days that I work out. On my off days I wont take it. I understand it wont be a full cycle but I just wanted to see how it's gonna work out for me. I wasn't planing to do an aftercycle. Do you guys agree with this combination and the dosage? Thanks in advance


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 6, 2007)

I wouldn't bother. Your body will quit making testosterone. I'd consider running testosterone and anavar, leaving the winny out. You should have a post cycle plan before you start your cycle.


----------



## BigDyl (Jul 7, 2007)

Only do AAS with proper PCT.


Test-E + EQ would be a better idea realistically with the proper PCT.  Anavar is pretty weak, and shouldn't be used to kickstart a cycle.  You'll get strength gains, but not much in the way of mass.

On second thought read up more before pursuing a cycle.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html


----------

